# Pipe Smoking Sanctuaries: A Picture Thread



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

So, where do you sit or stand while you savor a nice pipe smoke?

Here is my smoking chair, in all of it's glory. It is a 'big & tall' size Lay-z-Boy that I have had for around 12 or 13 years. It is nicely broken in, and more comfortable to sleep in than most beds.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

That chair looks a lot like mine! I have a smallish man-cave but it serves its function well. Anyone that doesn't appreciate the aroma of fine pipe tobacco is welcome to leave the same way they came in and have the rest of the house aroma-free.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

This is where I usually stand, there's a chair in the corner but I dont have a pic of it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

travclem said:


> This is where I usually stand, there's a chair in the corner but I dont have a pic of it.


There's a lot to be said for precision pipe loading. :wink:


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I can post pics now, so here is my dude room/office/smoking lounge:


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

For those of you who smoke in a main living area of your home (or a room on one of the main floors) how do you deal with the after effects of smoke, residual odors, etc? (and how potent are they?)

I really want to smoke in the house, but most of the house has carpet, and furniture that will absorb odor. For now I smoke in the basement with the cats and it is tough because it means I am completely closed off if the wife needs me for something or my daughter needs me. I get to smoke about once every two weeks, unless I am traveling or doing something out of the ordinary.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

phatmax said:


> For those of you who smoke in a main living area of your home (or a room on one of the main floors) how do you deal with the after effects of smoke, residual odors, etc? (and how potent are they?)
> 
> I really want to smoke in the house, but most of the house has carpet, and furniture that will absorb odor. For now I smoke in the basement with the cats and it is tough because it means I am completely closed off if the wife needs me for something or my daughter needs me. I get to smoke about once every two weeks, unless I am traveling or doing something out of the ordinary.


 Try a Lampe Berger. I have some of these and if I let it bur for 20-30 minutes after I smoke, The Fiancee is none the wiser. Of course I like sweet aros right now so I've never smoked anything really pungent.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

travclem said:


> This is where I usually stand, there's a chair in the corner but I dont have a pic of it.


how do you like your Dillon press?? Ive been thinking about upgrading my RCBS Rockchucker to a Dillon auto loader......at least for pistol ammo anyhow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Its tough smoking in the house. No fabrics or rugs leather furniture wood or tile floors and a good ventilation system is a must.:smash:


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Every part of my house is a sanctuary, so is my car and garage. And anywhere else I can keep puffin away...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wife loves the smell of my pipe with MOST tobaccos, so I'm OK'ed to smoke indoors. Most cigars however are banished to outdoors and my shop unless she likes those as well. Sorry, no pics aside from those in my Puff album.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

slyder said:


> how do you like your Dillon press?? Ive been thinking about upgrading my RCBS Rockchucker to a Dillon auto loader......at least for pistol ammo anyhow.


 Sorry for the thread jack... I love the dillon, I can turn out about 1200-1500 rounds of .45/.40/10mm an hour.


----------

